# some pics from my bachelor party ride



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

take me home country roads!!
































wild and wonderful


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man is is nice up there. Great pics.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucky man, thats is some beautiful territory to roam! Wow..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice pics looks like most of my pics same hole same river same bridge wait a min i wonder where that is lol.Looks like u guys had a good time but no sand bar pics.On the 3rd pic why didnt u stay to the left.My bud rolled his cat on top of him in that hole.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Great pics...I'd love to ride along that river bank!!! Really pretty scenery.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow!! Nice pics! :rockn:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome scenery and pics!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

awesome pics man, love the scenery


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

bachelor pics.??? or last pics B4 asking the wife permission to ride...LOL:haha:


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

^ lol,


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

:agreed:


Roboquad said:


> bachelor pics.??? or last pics B4 asking the wife permission to ride...LOL:haha:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like a great time


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> bachelor pics.??? or last pics B4 asking the wife permission to ride...LOL:haha:


The secret to a long term marriage is the knowledge that it is always easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> The secret to a long term marriage is the knowledge that it is always easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission!


You're divorced....aren't you


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great pictures! Hope you and the missus have lots of quadding pictures together.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Big D said:


> You're divorced....aren't you


 
Nope, been happily married 20+ years but only because I'm a very forgiving man....lol I really hope she don't read this


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Nope, been happily married 20+ years but only because I'm a very forgiving man....lol I really hope she don't read this


hahaha - congrats on the longevity. That's nice to see.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

remember *a happy wife=a happy life*......by My granddad
wish I knew what they put in that wedding cake that changes them though....:saevilw:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I did the same thing for my bachelor party!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

nice pics. reminds me a lot of where i live.

good luck w/ the marriage. i took the plunge a little over a year ago... so far so good.


----------



## Fireman2214 (Mar 27, 2009)

Where did yall go ride. Looks like a good time!!


----------

